# battery icons



## Kameirus (Jul 21, 2012)

Mod Type:: Icons

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Sense (HTC)

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
does anyone know where i can find battery icons for both normal and charging 
in 1% increments like the ones attached but in red

Thanks


----------

